# RESOLVED: Holland lop needs to be rehomed in PA



## murph72 (Mar 15, 2011)

"Mr. Bunny" is a black Holland lop with a white stripe on his nose and chin. He carries BEW and also has one eye that is partially blue. He needs to be rehomed because his family does not have the time necessary to give him the attention he deserves due to some recent changes in their lives. Due to not having enough attention, he dislocated his bottom teeth pulling on the cage door looking to catch someone's eye. His bottom teeth has since fallen out and his top teeth need trimming occasionally (they don't appear to be growing very quickly). I'll be more than happy to teach someone how to trim his teeth. 

This little guy is content to sit on your lap or just be around you. He runs to the door when people are near and is great with kids and pets. He just needs a home where he can get the attention he deserves. The present owner has relinquished his cage and all supplies to go with him. He just needs a loving home to make his life complete. If you think you can open your heart to this little guy, please feel free to contact me. I have pictures that I can certainly send, but they just don't do him justice. He's maybe three pounds at full grown (he's a bit over a year old) and his ears stick straight out like an airplane....very comical when he's playing.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 15, 2011)

Where is Catawissa? Anywhere close to Philly?


----------



## murph72 (Mar 15, 2011)

Same side of the state. :biggrin: I'm about three hours north of Philly.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 15, 2011)

Can you post some pictures and tell me a bit more about his personality? Neutered? Litterbox trained? Age? Will the teeth grow back, or will the trimming be life long? Has he ever been around other bunnies?


----------



## murph72 (Mar 15, 2011)

He is an absolute sweetheart. He comes running to the door looking for attention and is content to just be held and petted. His current owner brought him into the school where we work and the HS kids carted him around all day. He really didn't care at all. He'd sit on their desks and be shuffled between them and was as happy as can be. He also follows his owner's children around...but they sadly seem to have lost interest and the time for him. 

He was not neutered, but he also is not a sprayer. He has been a very clean bunny. He is not litter trained as his owners kept him up on a table in his cage and did not provide him with a litter box....however, I notice he likes to always go in the same corner, so I think he'd be easy to train. He also didn't have any accidents at the school and the kids had him out for long periods of time.

I see no indication of teeth on the bottom, so I think they are permanently gone. The ones on the top, from my experience (I have a boy who dislocated his while I was on vacation several years ago) do not need to be trimmed that often. I have been trimming my bunny's teeth for years and he is very good about it. I can certainly show you how. I just did "Mr. Bunny's" (desperately in need of a new name) today and he was very well behaved.

He was around other bunnies only when he was young, but not since then. I think he'd be very gentle around other bunnies because he has a timid personality and he's good with other pets. He's curious, but doesn't have a dominant personality with other pets. 

I have pictures from today, but don't know how to post them on here. If you want to send me an email, I can email them back to you.


----------



## murph72 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I guess it would help to give you my email.  [email protected]


----------



## murph72 (Mar 17, 2011)

"Mr Bunny" has found a new home with a family with way more time for him.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear he found a home


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah....I've marked this resolved.


----------

